# Saginaw Bay Superbowl Weekend



## ErieGoldSportfishing

What rhymes with Super Bowl? Fishing!! Kelly and I hauled a load of gear up to Saginaw Bay this weekend and found a little time to get out and do some scouting. We found 13" to 15" of good ice everywhere we checked. The bad news was there was 14" of snow and some wind up there the past week which made lots of drifting snow. Today's warm-up helped tremendously and I think we will be in good shape for this week when I start with clients.

Fishing. Lots of fish being taken right now. We did well on the Moonshine lineup....Shiver Minnows, glow spoons, and the new Mainliner spoons. Several colors worked but the super bright glow colors are fantastic for low light walleye fishing. The Mainliner spoons are wider and have a fantastic slow seductive wobble. Hard to top the quality of the finishes for durability and brightness.

Because we caught fish before we left yesterday morning to home which I kept my "Super Bowl Fish Streak" alive for another year. Since 1997 I have caught and cooked fresh fish...usually walleyes...to cook for the big game. Tonight it was baked with red pepper, onion, and Parmesan cheese. What a great way to finish off a great weekend!

Tight lines!
Erie Gold Sportfishing


----------



## whiteyes

Nice job on getting out n catching some fish. Nothing beats fresh walleye for the super bowl. Thanks for the report on the snow. Did u run into any slushy spots? I'll be up next weekend debating on snowmobile or four wheeler?


----------



## jcrevard

whiteyes said:


> Nice job on getting out n catching some fish. Nothing beats fresh walleye for the super bowl. Thanks for the report on the snow. Did u run into any slushy spots? I'll be up next weekend debating on snowmobile or four wheeler?


All the slush and standing water should be about gone by tomorrow afternoon, Tuesday the 4th. This weekend you'll be fine with either machine, little safer with a sled crossing cracks but you'll find a spot to cross with an ATV 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaGee

What catch Erik! (Your spouse that is, she's a keeper!)


----------



## Carpn

Good job . You faired better than us . We struggled other than Saturday morning .
Caught fish every day but for us it was a slow grind . I jumped around about trying to get on em good and fished from 15-28 fow .

Best bite we had was in 18 fow out of Pinconning . Also caught fish out of further N in wigwam Bay . Mix of walleye and 12 and 13" perch .

Most of our fish came on Sebile Vibratos and Rattling raps .

Although I always had a spoon and minnow down 75% of my fish came on the previously mentioned bait .

Brought home a cooler of fresh fish . And got to spend a long weekend with my dad and friends so that a win.

We fished this morning on the slopes and slush . I ran my sled and my buddy ran a quad . Neither of us had problems.

The one warning I will throw is spud the shoved crack on the west side before crossing. There is a big lip where it shoved under with lots of water . It's gonna refreeze with these temps and be deceiving . People are gonna break thru the next couple of days as it trys to refreeze and hides the hole underneath .

Use caution and spud it first and you'll be fine .


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Carpn said:


> Good job . You faired better than us . We struggled other than Saturday morning .
> Caught fish every day but for us it was a slow grind . I jumped around about trying to get on em good and fished from 15-28 fow .
> 
> Best bite we had was in 15 fow out of Pinconning . Also caught fish out of further N in wigwam Bay . Mix of walleye and 12 and 13" perch .
> 
> Most of our fish came on Sebile Vibratos and Rattling raps .
> 
> Although I always had a spoon and minnow down 75% of my fish came on the previously mentioned bait .
> 
> Brought home a cooler of fresh fish . And got to spend a long weekend with my dad and friends so that a win.
> 
> We fished this morning on the slopes and slush . I ran my sled and my buddy ran a quad . Neither of us had problems.
> 
> The one warning I will throw is spud the shoved crack on the west side before crossing. There is a big lip where it shoved under with lots of water . It's gonna refreeze with these temps and be deceiving . People are gonna break thru the next couple of days as it trys to refreeze and hides the hole underneath .
> 
> Use caution and spud it first and you'll be fine .


Good job and good advice! We are fishing from the east side and cracks were tight through Sunday noon. Snow is mostly gone now.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

ErieGoldSportfishing said:


> Good job and good advice! We are fishing from the east side and cracks were tight through Sunday noon. Snow is mostly gone now.


Eric, was going tommorrow till sat, sounds like west side gettin shaky with cracks and all. freinds said yesterday, was a swamp, river current picking up, could change the game..what say you?


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Deadeyedeek said:


> Eric, was going tommorrow till sat, sounds like west side gettin shaky with cracks and all. freinds said yesterday, was a swamp, river current picking up, could change the game..what say you?


I'm back in Ohio getting the rest of my gear loaded to haul up so I can't give you an accurate opinion. Mike Patterson and I are renting a place to run out of and he is up there running a trip today so I'll check with him and get back to you.


----------



## Carpn

ErieGoldSportfishing said:


> Good job and good advice! We are fishing from the east side and cracks were tight through Sunday noon. Snow is mostly gone now.


I think my next trip up I'm gonna fish off the east side for a change . Seems like every time I go up I go somewhere different. Kinda wonder if I should just stick with one area and learn it better ? 
Its one of the nice things about Saginaw . Lots of different access points compared to what were used to dealing with at Erie . 
A few pictures . Our best bite was in the 18ft range . And if you found a spot you pulled weeds up when banging bottom that was even better .


----------



## My Demeyes

Great reports, I'm headed up Friday afternoon for the weekend. Staying in Bay City, 1st time up there, looking for access points, concerned about the west winds Friday. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1more

Any updates on the ice conditions for the weekend?


----------



## Deadeyedeek

1more said:


> Any updates on the ice conditions for the weekend?


I was leaving this morn till Sat..changed my mind, weather dont look good and wind Fri..I can wait


----------



## jcrevard

There'll be good ice on the bay, west side cracks might open up some tho with the strong west winds on Friday. I would tread really careful on the river, the current has been ripping the past few days from the warm up
Had some buddies out on the east side last night and they did good, one buddy caught one 10.8 yesterday morning and is currently leading the Frozen Frenzy tournament outta Franks Great Outdoors

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek

jcrevard said:


> There'll be good ice on the bay, west side cracks might open up some tho with the strong west winds on Friday. I would tread really careful on the river, the current has been ripping the past few days from the warm up
> Had some buddies out on the east side last night and they did good, one buddy caught one 10.8 yesterday morning and is currently leading the Frozen Frenzy tournament outta Franks Great Outdoors
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Cool!!allways go out of westside..thought I would try eastside to learn new ground..gotta go to Fla. Mon for 8 days..will be chompin at the bit to get back, save me some ice would you..Thanks DD


----------



## jcrevard

Deadeyedeek said:


> Cool!!allways go out of westside..thought I would try eastside to learn new ground..gotta go to Fla. Mon for 8 days..will be chompin at the bit to get back, save me some ice would you..Thanks DD


I'll be a little south of ya, flying to Jamaica tomorrow morning for a week

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek

jcrevard said:


> I'll be a little south of ya, flying to Jamaica tomorrow morning for a week
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You and I will be ready for the Bay when we get back..have a great time in the brotherland!!


----------



## My Demeyes

Just got up here in Bay City, looking for some Intel on where to start 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek

My Demeyes said:


> Just got up here in Bay City, looking for some Intel on where to start
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Sounds like the Eat side is your best bet..all depends on the cracks from yesterday..let us know how you do Thanks DD


----------



## My Demeyes

Deadeyedeek said:


> Sounds like the Eat side is your best bet..all depends on the cracks from yesterday..let us know how you do Thanks DD


Fished out of linwood Saturday, tough bite for us, moved around quite a bit, 3 fish all day. 2 over 24", and a smaller jack. Sunday we fished the east side, went out 5 miles, and limited by 11am, 22 fish by noon. 20 fow, blue/chrome Do Jiggers ruled the day. Blue/glow Do Jigger before sun rise.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Demeyes

My 8 fish limit from yesterday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

Where is a good place to go out. I thinking of coming up there for the rest of the season last time I was up there we went out at river access probally with rain there no good to get out


----------



## My Demeyes

Philfish360 said:


> Where is a good place to go out. I thinking of coming up there for the rest of the season last time I was up there we went out at river access probally with rain there no good to get out


We went out of the Finn Rd. Ramp, east of the river. It's a straight shot out to big schools of fish.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcrevard

My Demeyes said:


> We went out of the Finn Rd. Ramp, east of the river. It's a straight shot out to big schools of fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The top mark is a pretty good general area to fish from October till the ice leaves

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jumbo

My Demeyes said:


> We went out of the Finn Rd. Ramp, east of the river. It's a straight shot out to big schools of fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


What phone app are you using please?


----------



## My Demeyes

Navionics 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

Thanks for info maybe I see you up there as long as weather provides


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Philfish360 said:


> Thanks for info maybe I see you up there as long as weather provides


Anybody going up week of 25th, if ice is good?


----------



## Philfish360

I gonna try to go monday say to friday


----------



## 34181

I'm looking at going out of Pinconning Monday-thursday this coming week.


----------



## 1more

Any ice conditions updates. We plan on heading up this Wednesday thru Sunday. Thanks!


----------



## jcrevard

1more said:


> Any ice conditions updates. We plan on heading up this Wednesday thru Sunday. Thanks!


If you're on Facebook, ice pilling up the east side
https://m.facebook.com/groups/1700610806849076?view=permalink&id=2270927263150758
West side opening up
I wouldn't make any plans until this wind quits
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley

Eriegold your honest opinion the ice in bay it’s done isn’t wanted to come up fri and fish shallow for perch possibly out Linwood or state park


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Ice is done according to a few friends that live on the Bay . Cracks opening in many many places so far already today .Glad our trip was last Tuesday and Wednesday .

Dwayne


----------



## jcrevard

Pics of thomas rd on the east side, it's moving pretty good
We will know more tomorrow or Tuesday once the winds calm down, hopefully it's sunny enough to get a satellite pic












































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181

a friend of mine on the west side that lives near Pinconning on the bay said ice has moved open water over 300 yards offshore. 12-16 hours more of this, not good.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

PDNaz said:


> a friend of mine on the west side that lives near Pinconning on the bay said ice has moved open water over 300 yards offshore. 12-16 hours more of this, not good.


Yep..think the fat lady has finally sung..all the pics on MS dont look good!!


----------

